# why should these 2 handlers be fired



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

and how can this kid sue. obviuos he ran toward the dog. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSpfyIaS6wE&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't know they had been fired. First I've heard of it. Do you have a source for that information?

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Player running at the dog,player gets too close, dog forward and amped up, maybe the handler should have been watching the dog and not the play.....not saying he should be fired at all (I don't agree with that at all), but you could see that bite coming from a mile away.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think that anyone should be fired but the dog bit the player as he is walking way. when the player runs in and waves his hands the dog does nothing. This is the U.S. you can sue for anything. He will definitely win.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Why are there police dogs at the edge of the field? I'm not a sports person...is this game at a risk for rioting or something?


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't think termination is the answer. Unfortunately w/ public service there must always be a "scapegoat" scenario. The public wants to see that something was done. I agree with the above in that you should always be observant of your k9, but I'm sure usually, what's going on around you takes precedent. However, it's possible those two officers were posted at that spot for this particular detail. With all that's going on at that post I'd imagine an officer has to be super vigilant of a whole host of other things that are going on around him AND of his k9. At the end of the "systems/area/equipment/partner/whatever all else checks" he performs in his brain, the "k9 check, aw sh!t its too late!" By the time it rolls around may be a little late. I'm just giving the officer the benefit of the doubt because unless you've run a similar scenario in training and/or real life several times no one (lay person, officer, military person, any person) is going to know what to do. You're just reacting most times. Like w/ dogs, I'm sure repetitive training gives you a foundation on which to act. And blah, blah, blah... Sorry, I get carried away sometimes.

Oh yeah. Somebody up top mentioned the dog biting as the guy is walking away, not when he was "fronted" by the person. Then again if you look at the video closely you'll see the dog is kind of lunging forward a bit at the end of the play. He sees the hand and takes it, yes. But it is as the guy is turning or walking away.


----------



## Ashley Bond (Aug 23, 2008)

excuse me i really am more of a lay person with dogs but i will throw in my two cents one i dont think the handler should be fired. i think the dogs were a little to close to the action. two i think maybe some more training for the dog and the handler might not be a bad idea. the dog took it on himself to decide it was time to bite and that might not be a good thing when there are so many people running around them like that. 

Ashley


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

This was from 2007 . 

This is all I could find on the aftermath . 

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/story/10498395

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerraud_Powers


It's getting weird around here .


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks Jim, I thought this was recent .


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Fired? Nah....but like someone said earlier, what are they doing so close to the playing field? I have no issues with dogs being there, but whoever my dog bites is my responsibility. Maybe not being at the edge of the end zone....maybe somewhere where they can be seen but not too close to the general public/players.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Simple solution to all the problems with control/positioning of the dogs/etc.
If the dogs were posted in the end field why weren't they in some sort of a quick slip muzzle? Would have prevented the bad bite and only added a half second onto deploying the dog?
I don't agree the handlers should have been fired, they were put in an impossible situation. Look at the dozens of other security people, police, refs, camera men, etc, all running around. I'm amazed only one person got bit.
Training issue? Maybe. Bad deployment by the bosses???


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I didn't know they had been fired. First I've heard of it. Do you have a source for that information?
> 
> DFrost


Until DFrost is answered, why even talk about it. Could be water under the bridge. The Original post is a good example of how the one person gets others spun up. Everyone puts their two cents in (again) and it is a live issue made out of a dead one. I find it more interesting that people fall for this tactic (what is the OP's agenda?) more than the subject of the this post subject. And yes. I just made it stay alive a little longer.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Handler error. Probably a good idea to muzzle the dogs at these events. This is an old story that has been discussed here before.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Handler error. Probably a good idea to muzzle the dogs at these events. This is an old story that has been discussed here before.


Oh there is a good idea. I also think pistol ammo should be kept in the car, if they need it, call a time out and go get it. 

First, I'd like to see the source that stated these officers were fired. It would be highly unusual that a K9 officer is fired and other K9 Officers hadn't heard about it. It's sort of a small fraternity and word gets around. 

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Oh there is a good idea. I also think pistol ammo should be kept in the car, if they need it, call a time out and go get it.


Well, David, as long as Barney Fife is handling things that's probably a good idea too as he can't control his dog, let alone a loaded gun.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

simple video example of murphy's law in action and poor planning

what is clear is that it was a poor positioning of the resources with 2 dogs covering the same turf and not monitoring the area a threat would likely originate from since it won't come from the playing field

look at the time on the clock.....in all likelihood just a deterrent to keep the crowds off the field and just like it has already been suggested, could have been done muzzled if needed at all

photographers and other people conjestion ? of course ... if a dog can't work in it - they shouldn't have been there

officers probably should have moved both dogs instead of standing their ground unless it was the first football game they ever saw and didn't know players love to prance and dance beyond the end zone and grab a high five from a fan .... instead the prancer got (about) a low "twelve" since it was a shallow tag  

officers with K9's expect and will warn others to back away from their dog, but this is not always practical and this was a good example that mind set shouldn't be cast in concrete because it doesn't always apply

i'm sure a lot of lessons learned in the debrief and that handler probably got a new nickname 

first time i've seen it ... good way to learn imo

hope someone actually verifies if their was disciplinary action taken - i would sure be disappointed if there was - a lawsuit would be absurd but maybe not beyond belief since i understand the guy is now playing on a pro team and has an agent


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

The article stated the dogs were there for the purpose of deterring people from rushing the field.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Well, David, as long as Barney Fife is handling things that's probably a good idea too as he can't control his dog, let alone a loaded gun.



I'm not prone to throwing out the baby with the bathwater. In my opinion mistakes were made. Mistakes by Both management and the handler. Rather than taking a drastic step over, for what we know, an isolated or rarely occurring incident, we review procedures first. Perhaps directly at the end zone where players frequently run toward the stands was not a good place. 

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'm not prone to throwing out the baby with the bathwater. In my opinion mistakes were made. Mistakes by Both management and the handler. Rather than taking a drastic step over, for what we know, an isolated or rarely occurring incident, we review procedures first. Perhaps directly at the end zone where players frequently run toward the stands was not a good place.
> 
> DFrost


I never said he should be fired. I just suggested that it's probably a good idea to muzzle the dogs. It only takes a second to slip off the muzzle when the game is about to end. Nobody is perfect and I'm sure he learned a big leasson, such as keep a tight hold on his dog when players are flying aroud him. #-oAnd if he's not capable of doing that then he either shouldn't be a handler or he needs a muzzle. This is dog-handling 101.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Dude. Just because the incident is almost 5 years old doesn't mean we shouldn't argue about it. Don't try to ruin another good thread.

The question I have is, is this dog biting in prey or defense?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcz4Sj3f0o4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

rick smith said:


> what is clear is that it was a poor positioning of the resources with 2 dogs covering the same turf and not monitoring the area a threat would likely originate from since it won't come from the playing field
> 
> look at the time on the clock.....in all likelihood just a deterrent to keep the crowds off the field and just like it has already been suggested, could have been done muzzled if needed at all
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry for it being so long to respond but I've been kind of busy lately. 

I heard on finebaum Wednesday or Tuesday one that jerraud powers is now a very happy man thanks to Auburn. Said he sued for negligence and finebaum said both officers not just the one with the dog were terminated right after. That may have changed since then idk. It just seemed harsh to me. Btw I love that dog we obviously share a mutual hatred lol.


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> Sorry for it being so long to respond but I've been kind of busy lately.
> 
> I heard on finebaum Wednesday or Tuesday one that jerraud powers is now a very happy man thanks to Auburn. Said he sued for negligence and finebaum said both officers not just the one with the dog were terminated right after. That may have changed since then idk. It just seemed harsh to me. Btw I love that dog we obviously share a mutual hatred lol.


 
Why would both Officers be terminated? The second dog did not bite anyone. The fact that both Officers or even one would be terminated is hard to believe.

Jim


----------

